# What is this ?



## Kermyyyy (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi all, a friend of mine sent me a photo of a snake that was caught in his fish pond. He lives in the windsor area of Sydney. Could it be a Bandi Bandi ? I am trying to load images from my phone but is not very successful. The animal in question is black and white striped. Very clean white and nice black.


----------



## joelysmoley (Jan 22, 2013)

there is no photo


----------



## Kermyyyy (Jan 22, 2013)

View attachment 278706


----------



## joelysmoley (Jan 22, 2013)

attachment didnt work. Go Advanced, manage attachments then add the photo


----------



## Firepac (Jan 22, 2013)

Attachment worked for me and yes it certainly looks like a Bandy Bandy - Vermicella annulata. Sharply contrasting black and white rings

Took the liberty of reposting the picture


----------



## Bushman (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes, it certainly looks like a Bandy Bandy, characterized by alternating solid black and stark white bands.

Edit: almost word for word repeat of Firepac's post (that's a bit spooky)


----------



## Kermyyyy (Jan 22, 2013)

I'll go on PC shortly and try from there . Thanks anyway

- - - Updated - - -

Thank you . Are these common ? Venomous? Are they able to join my family (collection  )


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 22, 2013)

yep. a bandy bandy. yep. venomous. nope. not able to join your collection unless you have a valid license for elapids and you can find one for sale from a licensed breeder.
Beautiful snakes though, that ones a stunner!


----------



## Kermyyyy (Jan 22, 2013)

I will Definately look into breeders . They look beautiful but seem they would be difficult to keep. The only diet is blind snakes???? Maybe in a year or 2 I will start the elapid family . Thank you all for your help . Happy Herping


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 23, 2013)

I have not heard of Bandy Bandys being kept in captivity. Being specialist feeders on live reptiles (blind snakes only) they are not considered suitable or captive culture. 

The term “striped” refers to colours that run the length of the animal. “Bands” on the other hand run around the animal, cross-ways to the length. Bandy Bandys are unique in the Australian snake fauna because the bands, which as you noted are very sharp, regular and highly contrasting, run the entire circumference of the snake. A beautiful animal to come across but unfortunately not one for keeping.

Blue


----------



## saximus (Jan 23, 2013)

I've seen pics on another forum of a recent clutch that was bred in captivity Blue. Apparently they are very difficult but not impossible. Probably not worth it for the "average" herper


----------

